# OKJ Mods



## a1953mdl (Jan 23, 2011)

Newbie with a few questions.

This is a great forum and I'm learning a lot.

I want to mod my OKJ for better performance. It is a horizontal 40x20 with side firebox.

Y'all know the look.

First.

I want to change the location of the chimney. I want it to come out on the side still, but lower down by the grate.

Would I be okay to leave it 3.25 inside diameter or should i change the size (diameter)?

It is a rather sharp 90 elbow just as it comes out. Should I change that to 2 - 45s instead of the 90? to smooth the flow.

Second

I want to add some tuning plates. Is there a optimal distance to keep between them and the grate?

Third

The firebox to smoker opening is a bit big as compared to what the calculator suggests. I installed a deflector to get the heat under the grate. But was wondering if the opening location is correct. It is 3.5 inches up from the bottom of the smoker bottom. Should I lower the firebox and the opening some?

Thanks for the help.

Lee


----------



## chefrob (Jan 23, 2011)

here is a good thread to look at...............

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75110/horizonal-offset-smoker-mods


----------



## a1953mdl (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I have read that several times.

It is where I got my ideas for mods from.

I didn't see the answers to my questions in there.

Lee


----------



## chefrob (Jan 24, 2011)

i don't have yer unit but i do have a SFB and i'm not an engineer but for the stack i would see if i could find some flexible dryer vent hose and put it at grate level in the back corner to save space.  as for the plates i think i have mine at 3-4 inches below the grates. as for the fire box i made a basket for charcoal and put a baffle in the smoke chamber for heat flow.....i would mess with moving the box. try one mod at a time to see it's effect on the smoker and go from there.


----------



## jdt (Jan 24, 2011)

horizon smokers makes the drop in convection plates for the OK Joes models, you just need to know the diameter and if your firebox bolts or is welded on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

First off welcome Lee to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## a1953mdl (Jan 24, 2011)

ChefRob,

Thanks for the tips. I too built the baffle/deflector and it did help.

I like the dryer vent idea and hope to try it soon.

I just got the expanded metal for the charcoal basket and will get that made soon. Been reading on the minion method.

I have some steel plate and hope to make some tuning plates soon also.

Just reading the mod thread you referenced made me think that most of these were a needed mod, the firebox offset was more of a wondering of mine. Be a while before i mess with it.

JDT,

Thanks for the info on the Horizon convection plate. If the tuning plates don't work, I'll be trying something like that.

MBalli3011

Thanks for the welcome. I really like at this forum.

I had already been thru the 5 day course when I first joined. It is worthwhile.

I'll work on the Q-view, but lately my camera hasn't been working well.

Thanks all.

Lee


----------

